# WP-10 problem



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

One of my pumps stopped working. The controller turns on but as soon as I plug in the pump, it turns off and the pump doesn't work. I tried cleaning it, pulled the propeller out, etc and nothing. It does the same thing to my other controller and my other pump works on either controller. Any ideas what's going on?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Not known for there quality and longevity. Get a new one, or buy something with better quality.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Give March a call. He might be able to help.
-


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

rburns24 said:


> -
> Give March a call. He might be able to help.
> -


Who's March?


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

darcyr said:


> Who's March?


Fragbox is March


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

More than likely the wetside powerhead motor/driveshaft is busted. I had a controller fail on me a couple of weeks ago on my mp-10 and these things are not known for their build quality or longevity... Don't bother March just buy a new powerhead.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

the WP-10 seem to be made of cheese! My wp-25 just went on and on and on....had two wp-10's go to shit.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

My wp-25 did the same and the powerhead died so now I am on the lookout for one.

March said he can't source them anymore as they are discontinued. So I went with 2 RX-8.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Went with the wp25 and its perfect, in pulse mode facing lengthwise in a 36in tank, it creates a 1in swell.


----------

